# Where to get the "big" 20 x 2.125 tires?



## Alwhite00 (Jun 3, 2009)

Need a slick for my off brand muscle bike - 20 x 2.125 size but I want to make sure it's the bigger one like the stingrays & BFK's - I got hosed on a 20 x 2.125 but it is a "Dura" size, Any good way to tell what you are buying? I look on epay and it just says 20 x 2.125 but they look like the smaller ones, You ask the sellers and of course they tell you what you want to hear. I don't want to spend big $ on a rear tire for a rider (I paid $10.00 got the bike) Just want some decent rubber on it that looks cool, Any suggestions?

LK


----------



## SwingBikeDude (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey........how about a very very nice Goodyear Grasshopper rear slick.....nice and fat!  I may be able to get pics up late tomorrow afternoon/evening. 

DT


----------



## Ted (Jul 14, 2009)

Schwinn started making the big slick again a few years back when they re-released the StingRay.  I don't know if they still do or not.  Try a Schwinn shop if one is near by.  They might have one in old stock.


----------

